# Post a Photo of your Delightful Pet(s)!! :)



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are my little onesleft to right): Poppy as a baby; Nin sprawled out on her blanket watching The Mentalist with me (Nin is unlike any rat I have ever known. She likes to watch TV, and she LOVES tea. Her favourite tea is Chai, but she won't turn down earl grey with soy milk), baby Rue trying to climb out of her cage...and last but certainly not least, my beautiful Meadow, who recently passed away.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/4242-pets.html

:wink:


----------



## voronoi goggles (May 11, 2012)

This is only one of my four cats. His name is Hamilton but i call him a variety of insulting names including: _Larvae, gourd, growth, boil, fat and beluga)_,because i'm not sure how else to express my aggressive affection for him without being considered abusive.


----------



## Kuthtuk (Jun 3, 2011)

my ultra cool INFP dog. She loves pictures.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Edit: Damn...it doesn't want to upload properly. :dry:


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

INTJ_Eagle said:


> Edit: Damn...it doesn't want to upload properly. :dry:


link it... like a boss

This is Sol, he's been a member of the family for 3 weeks!


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

@_possiBri_ working on it...

Edit: Here goes another one...let's see if it works this time.


----------

